# Reborn Harry Potter babies.....



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I was looking for some prop doll parts and came across these lil gems!!! Look at the quality of these babies..lol....I'd love to have some of these for my haunt. I can hear the screams of terror already. Anyway, enjoy.





 :zombie: :laughvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I want Dobby the House Elf

The Voldemort one is extra creepy.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! The Voldemort one is insanely creepy!!

Roxy- I want a Dobby too!


----------

